

How to Sleep Well? - vanwilder77
http://www.stanford.edu/~dement/howto.html

======
RickyShaww
I agree 100% on this: Only use your bed for sleeping Refrain from using your
bed to watch TV, pay bills, do work or reading. So when you go to bed your
body knows it is time to sleep. Sex is the only exception.

